# Amplificador de 10W para parlantes de 8ohms



## rizomorfo (Abr 20, 2010)

Hola, gente, estoy con unas dudas. Armé un amplificador con un TDA2003 que da 10Watts con parlantes de 4ohms (el esquema lo saqué de pablin, sin potenciometro lo único, le puse una resistencia de 1ohm para dejarlo al maximo y regular el volumen con el MP3). Funciona perfecto con unos parlantes de 4ohms y también con unos de 8ohms. 

El tema es que con los de 8ohms CREO que está tirando 5Watts, no?. El consumo que tengo con alimentacion de 12v es de 150mA al maximo volumen posible para que no se escuche mal.

Alguien sabe como hacer para que me entregue 10W a 8ohms?.
O sea, no entiendo en que parte del circuito se calcula o se tiene en cuenta la impedancia de los parlantes.

(en la foto, un circuito de prueba de un solo canal, conectado al MP3 y a un parlante de 10W 8Ohms)

Saludos.


----------



## Nimer (Abr 20, 2010)

A ver..

12v * 150mA = 1,8W.
Con esos datos que das, no está tirando ni 5, ni 10.

Tené en cuenta que el consumo de corriente en un amplificador de audio, varía con la señal de entrada. Entonces los 150mA medidos no son del máximo de corriente que consume sino de un momento (de tantos) de la señal de audio amplificada.

El TDA2003 tengo entendido que mete ruidos.. Y según veo en el datasheet (si es que no estoy mirando mal) en 8ohms con 12v de alimentación, y 10% de distorsión, entrega unos 4W.


----------



## rizomorfo (Abr 20, 2010)

Al maximo volumen del MP3 y del circuito (recordar que el potenciometro es una resistencia de 1ohm) las mediciones son.

Parlante 8ohm -> I=250mA = (3Watt)
Parlante 4ohm -> I=400mA = (4.8Watt)

Igual a ese volumen suenan MUY MAL... los parlantes de 4ohms no deben ser ni de 3Watts porque todo el equipo (dos parlantes + woofer son 10W) [Edifier R102]

Con los de 4ohms funciona bien, pero con los de 8ohms nunca llega a entregar 10W (muy lejos de hecho) y ya se empieza a escuchar mal.

Que estará pasando?


----------



## Nimer (Abr 20, 2010)

No podés esperar 10W en 8 ohms con ese integrado. Eso es lo que está pasando.
Y, de nuevo.. Las mediciones que estás haciendo no son eficientes. Para medir sonido, valores pico, medios, etc, necesitás un osciloscopio para poder VER la señal y tomar el punto que necesitás.

Con los parlantes de 4 ohms tampoco te va a entregar 10W alimentando con 12v. Y como te dije, ese integrado tiene mucha distorsión. Tal vez te conviene armar otro y usar la misma fuente.

Todo depende de la corriente disponible que tengas.


----------



## Tavo (Abr 20, 2010)

Ah... Yo hace rato que me recalenté con esas porquerías de amplificadores. Son una basura no se para que los fabricaron.. jaja
Es preferible, por lejos, armar un TDA2030 que da 14W (según el datasheet, en la práctica 10W) y con una alta calidad de sonido.

En serio empezá probando con estos integraditos, la serie TDA2030, 2040 y 2050... Son muy buenos y tienen muy buena calidad de sonido.

Lo único que hay que darle la corriente que piden. Si son 2.5 amperes, son 2.5, y no 2. Porque cuando les falta empiezan a distorsionar a lo loco.

Saludos, suerte!
Tavo10


----------



## rizomorfo (Abr 20, 2010)

Entonces lo que dicen en Pablin no es cierto "Los 10W se obtienen en el punto óptimo de trabajo con una fuente de 12V 2A y una carga de 4 ohms."

Tengo una fuente de PC, asi que tengo tranquilamente 20 Amper en 12 voltios.

Voy a probar un circuito con algo tipo TDA2030, se puede usar con +12 y 0v?.

Lo que no entiendo todavía es en qué parte del circuito se tiene en cuenta la impedancia y la potencia del parlante.

Saludos, y gracias por las respuestas


----------



## Nimer (Abr 21, 2010)

Los TDA20X0 necesitan de una fuente partida. 
Pegale una leída a este thread de mnicolau de un TDA7377 que trabaja a 12v y consume 4A entregando una potencia de unos 20W aproximadamente.

Saludos!


----------



## Kobunko (Abr 21, 2010)

rizomorfo dijo:


> Entonces lo que dicen en Pablin no es cierto ...


Sin que sea este el sitio para hablar mal de nadie, lo que expresás es un buen principio. Esa web tiene mucha información que es, como mínimo, material para revisar y consultar con gente que sepa un poco más. Buena suerte con los tda2030 (andan fenómeno, e inclusive yo en tu lugar probaría con los LM1875 que por casi la misma plata tienen un rendimiento exquisito en audio). Acordate siempre: la fuente, como mínimo 2A por cada uno que uses (si es estereo: 4A) y el puente rectificador de por lo menos 6A (por transitorios, picos o como quieras llamarlo). Saludos.


----------



## Tavo (Abr 21, 2010)

Nimer dijo:


> Los TDA20X0 necesitan de una fuente partida.
> Pegale una leída a este thread de mnicolau de un TDA7377 que trabaja a 12v y consume 4A entregando una potencia de unos 20W aproximadamente.
> 
> Saludos!



No es ningún problema eso. Tranquilamente se puede hacer con fuente común y polarizar la entrada mediante un divisor resistivo y cortar la CC a la salida con un capacitor... Estoy detallando el circuito que está en el datasheet de todos las series TDA20X0.
Pero sin dudas es mejor alimentarlo con fuente partida, conviene más.

Ah, y yo armé el amplificador con TDA7377, ese mismo. Y no tira 20W RMS. Si llega a 15W en bajada y con viento a favor, ponete contento. Igual está bueno porque es estéreo. Yo se lo mandé a un equipo de música estéreo y suena muy bien. Debo decir que la calidad es muy buena. Muy poca distorsión si se lo alimenta con *5A y 15V.*
También se puede alimentar con 4A pero doy fe que llega muy justo.. Si le ponés un LED en paralelo a la fuente y ponés el ampli al taco, el LED se atenúa con los grandes consumos, seña de que el ampli pide CORRIENTE y no hay.


Saludos!!
Tavo10


----------



## rizomorfo (Abr 21, 2010)

Mi idea es usar una fuente de PC porque comprarme un trafo y armarla ya no tiene sentido porque es muy caro. Las fuentes las recupero gratis porque laburo en el area de informatica.

TDA7377, TDA20X0, LM1875. No se que probar ya! jajaaj

Además tengo 3 TDA2003 que creo que ya no voy a usar, o quizas solo 1 para completar el otro parlante (para los parlantes de 4ohms y 2 watts)


----------



## Tavo (Abr 21, 2010)

Hacé el TDA2050. Sin dudas el mejor.

Y gastate unos mangos en el transformador, en serio, vale la pena. Además te digo que las fuentes de PC no te van a servir para un amplificador que requiera fuente partida. Porque el negativo de las fuentes de PC no llegan ni a 1A.
Haceme caso, comprate un transformador para el TDA2050 y probalo. Es excelente.

Saludos!!
PD: Y dejá esas porquerías de TDA2003. Vas a lograr muy buenos resultados de distorsión son límites y puros ruidos.


----------



## rizomorfo (Abr 21, 2010)

Mil gracias tavo, me estas orientando perfecto.

Que trafo me conviene comprar? 18-0-18 5A alcanza?.

Y una pregunta más, en el caso de que quiera usar los +12v y 0v de la fuente de PC (que seran 20 o 30A), que integrado me conviene más?.


----------



## Tavo (Abr 21, 2010)

Mira, el TDA2050 se banca hasta +-25Vcc. Así que con +-18Vca estás muy justo... No te aconsejo.
Mejor uno de 17 + 17 (+-17Vca). Y la corriente (Amperes) es según lo que pretendas, si es para un solo amplificador (mono) con 3 o 3,5 amper andás bien, y si es para un equipo estéreo, con 6A calculo que vas a andar bien.
Te digo que no son nada baratos los transformadores. Yo hace poco mandé a hacer un transformador de 17 + 17 Vca por 8A y me salió $150 (40 dólares mas o menos)...

Pero por unos 4 o 5A talvés lo consigas en 45 o 50 pesos... Es cuestión de averiguar.
Acordate que siempre es mejor que "sosobre y no que fafalte". jaj Porque donde falta empieza a recortar provocando una fea distorsión...

Saludos!


----------



## rizomorfo (Abr 21, 2010)

Bueno, entonces para los parlantes de 8ohms y 10W lo mejor son 2 TDA2050 con un trafo de 17 + 17 6A... en el datasheet dice que con carga de 8ohms a +-24v te entrega 22Watts... eso no quemaria mis parlantes de 10W?.

Y para los dos parlantitos de 2watt y 4ohms es que lo que mas me conviene?.

Perdon por tantas preguntas pero es la primera vez q me meto en el area de audio con la electronica y estoy re perdido.

Acabo de encontrar esto como posible aplificador para los parlantes de 4ohms y 2watts


----------



## Tavo (Abr 22, 2010)

No. Yo te sugerí el TDA2050 para otro proyecto aparte. No para tus parlantes de 8ohms 10W. Para eso es mejor que armes el TDA2030. Es mas chico.

Y para los otros parlantes, la verdad no se, pero desde ya te digo que no vale la pena que los armes. Son demasiado chicos. Podría ser un TDA2822.

Saludos


----------



## rizomorfo (Abr 22, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> Y para los otros parlantes, la verdad no se, pero desde ya te digo que no vale la pena que los armes. Son demasiado chicos. Podría ser un TDA2822.



Voy a ver cuanto cuesta el TDA2822, es una lastima tener el woofer andando y solo 1 parlantito, mejor lo arreglo y listo. Una lastima q*UE* tengo 3 TDA2003 al p****o, a 2 watts distorcionará mucho?,. porque de ultima lo arreglo con lo que tengo y listo. Luego me consigo una buena fuente doble y armo algo con un TDA2030 para losparalntes de 10watts 8ohms.


Muchas gracias tavo!


----------



## Tavo (Abr 22, 2010)

rizomorfo dijo:
			
		

> Una lastima q tengo 3 TDA2003 al pedo...


Yo tengo 5 TDA2003 desde mas de 1 año y los tengo ocupando espacio, porque después de clavarme con los resultados de uno, los abandoné.

Es simple. El TDA2003 va a funcionar bien y con "una distorsión aceptable" si se le proporciona la corriente "que pide". El 2003 pide 2A a máxima potencia, si se los dás, se va a comportar bien y va a volar tus parlantitos de 2W. Pero si, funcionar, funciona. Hay que proporcionarle la corriente que demandan..

Si, ya que estás, armalos y listo. Pero no vuelvas a comprar mas TDA2003, son un desastre.. jaja!! Tienen muy buenos resultados de... DISTORSIÓN.
Los TDA2030 los superan por lejos en calidad. Y casi tienen la misma potencia..

Saludos.
Tavo10


----------



## kikoaaf (Dic 17, 2010)

rizomorfo, ya que tenes 3 TDA2003 arma 2, pero en puente, para aprovechar los parlantes de 10W que tenes (con 2 integrados te quedaria mono). Para el TDA2050, lo mejor seria comprar un trafo de 15 + 15 que es una tension standard y los tienen armados ya, te va a salir mucho menos, aparte esos TDA2050 tiran muy bien, yo los he armado en puente y suenan de lujo, mueven unos 10" que tengo sin problema ninguno! y como golpea, la verdad que de lo baratito es lo mejor yo creo.


----------



## Tavo (Dic 17, 2010)

kikoaaf dijo:


> *rizomorfo*, ya que tenes 3 TDA2003 arma 2, pero en puente, para aprovechar los parlantes de 10W que tenes (con 2 integrados te quedaria mono). Para el TDA2050, lo mejor seria comprar un trafo de 15 + 15 que es una tension standard y los tienen armados ya, te va a salir mucho menos, aparte esos TDA2050 tiran muy bien, yo los he armado en puente y suenan de lujo, mueven unos 10" que tengo sin problema ninguno! y como golpea, la verdad que de lo baratito es lo mejor yo creo.



Acaso viste la fecha de la publicación del mensaje de "*rizomorfo*"?

Es del mes de Abril. Creo que llegaste un poquito tarde con tu respuesta... (pero tranquilo, que también a mi me ha pasaso! )

Saludos.

PS: De paso, tu comentario me anima bastante! Justo estoy por armar el TDA2050 en modo puente dentro de poco tiempo. Gracias por tu opinión, viene muy bien!


----------



## dlg098 (Sep 23, 2011)

tda2005 18v tira 25w monofonico o 10+10 en stereo


----------

